# achieving a paintable fireplace surround with cement board



## Gregrego

I know this post is 10 + years old, but I am about to do the exact same job and would like to know what products to use for a perfect finish, what ended up working etc? 

thanks.


----------



## DanimalPharm

It could be that he cut the hole out of single piece of cement board instead of chopping into top bottom left and right. I read somewhere that a single piece can lead to cracking. Just a thought. 


Gregrego said:


> I know this post is 10 + years old, but I am about to do the exact same job and would like to know what products to use for a perfect finish, what ended up working etc?
> 
> thanks.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

Your only 9 years late


Mike


----------

